# American Sniper



## chavosaur (Jan 18, 2015)

Has anyone else seen this yet? I just got out of it, and I've just got to tell you. 

I have never been more emotionally invested in a movie like that before.  I was happy, I was angered, I was disgusted, I was scared, my adrenaline pumped, and I cried by the time that movie finished. 

If you ever get the opportunity, see this movie. I'll warn you that it is graphic, there are gut twisting scenes,  scenes that will horrify you, but it's so goddamn real that it hits right home and makes the movie almost perfect.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 18, 2015)

Various critics that I usually find myself reasonably well aligned with said basically the opposite, at least as far as emotional investment goes (technically well made but no attachment to the characters). Might grab it though as I have not seen a decent sniper film in a while.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## yusuo (Jan 21, 2015)

personally I thought the movie was designed to trivialize what a sniper is, he killed without mercy, there was never any repercussions bar a little scene with a dog, ok he did seem pretty distant to the world around him towards the end but it doesn't seem to grasp the whole concept of what the movie was trying to express. I have to agree with alot of opinions i've read, it does seem like a huge poster campaign for the US Army. It could of done alot better by going into PTSD a little more than giving it a few minutes here and there. Even the guys who lost legs seemed happy to of given up their limbs for their country.

The guy in real life was a sick animal who had become so detached by what he done that he saw it as a sport and was even quoted as saying that killing people was fun. War should never be called fun, its a necessary evil sometimes but still a form of evil


----------



## MisterJohnson87 (Jan 21, 2015)

This has got to be one of the most overrated films I've ever seen. 
It's just your standard run of the mill action / war film


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 21, 2015)

yusuo said:


> personally I thought the movie was designed to trivialize what a sniper is, he killed without mercy, there was never any repercussions bar a little scene with a dog, ok he did seem pretty distant to the world around him towards the end but it doesn't seem to grasp the whole concept of what the movie was trying to express. I have to agree with alot of opinions i've read, it does seem like a huge poster campaign for the US Army. It could of done alot better by going into PTSD a little more than giving it a few minutes here and there. Even the guys who lost legs seemed happy to of given up their limbs for their country.
> 
> The guy in real life was a sick animal who had become so detached by what he done that he saw it as a sport and was even quoted as saying that killing people was fun. War should never be called fun, its a necessary evil sometimes but still a form of evil


That's why I think people like it because the main character is either a) a hero who served his country and protected us or b) a sick man who killed innocent people needlessly

Personally I agree with b but anyways....


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 21, 2015)

I liked it. The Pro-War undertones notwithstanding.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jan 25, 2015)

Last time I paused the movie around 45m-1hr but I'm planning on watching it again from start to finish and considering I put myself through that poor excuse of a 'film' (boring, tasteless, uninteresting, mediocre acting and it was too god damn long) that was Boyhood which lasted 2h45m then I'll get through this.


----------



## Icealote (Jan 26, 2015)

I wasn't a fan of this movie. I found it way too long and it dragged on. I turned it off 3/4 into it. The trailer made me so hyped to see it.

I'm probably retarded since I liked Lone Survivor more than American Sniper.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 27, 2015)

It was okay. My biggest problem with it is that I don't feel that it every really sold Chris Kyle or anyone else as characters. It felt less like the movie was telling the story of this man's life and more like it was summarizing it. "This happened, then that, moving on, no time to waste..."

Also, that fake baby. Goddamn Clint, I know you like to film fast and cheap, but Christ, you don't have to be Ed Wood.


----------



## Veho (Jan 27, 2015)

Gahars said:


> It was okay. My biggest problem with it is that I don't feel that it every really sold Chris Kyle or anyone else as characters. It felt less like the movie was telling the story of this man's life and more like it was summarizing it. "This happened, then that, moving on, no time to waste..."


It's often the case with biographies, where they have a list of key defining moments and events in someone's life they have to go through and it ends up looking like a bullet point presentation.


----------



## T-hug (Jan 28, 2015)

I liked the movie and also had that tear-jerk moment at the end as I didn't really know much about the guy or what had happened to him.
After looking him up afterwards though and reading a fair bit about him I'm on the fence about how I feel about him. That doesn't effect my rating of the movie though, definitely one of the best for 2014 and one of my favourite Eastwood films.

I think if you go in knowing about the the guy the movie is about then it's going to effect how much the movie appeals to you.


----------



## ExplodingJesus (Sep 1, 2015)

I liked the movie, very good acting with good story movement. 5/5 for this movie.


----------

